# Recertified laptop



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am seriously considering this even though I 'm not a big Dell fan.
It's $489 with free shipping.

   Inspiron 17R - N7010 17.3" screen

    * Inspiron 17R
    * Processor: Intel Core i3-350M Processor (2.26GHz, 3M cache)
    * Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
    * 160 GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
    * 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz (2 DIMMs)
    * 8X DVD +/- RW Drive
    * Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2010)

Why do you hate Del?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Why do you hate Del?



Something about black socks and sandals.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 8, 2010)

While we've never bought a refurbished laptop, we were in the process of doing that when we saw a great deal at Best Buy for just as good a price as the refurbished one from Dell.

I can tell you that with the exception of the first ipod we ever bought, all others have been refurbished and we've never had any problems with them.  They were, indeed , like new.

Do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 8, 2010)

You can get similar deals with other manufacturers, or even get a brand new computer with similar stats in the same price range, why saddle yourself with a Dell?



Ravi said:


> Why do you hate Del?



Only a person who has never had to deal with a serious issue on a Dell computer could ask that question.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> You can get similar deals with other manufacturers, or even get a brand new computer with similar stats in the same price range, why saddle yourself with a Dell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't found any other deals like that on a 17 inch i3 chip (or better) at that price.  Also recerts have gone through an extensive once over and any issues it may have has been found and fixed, it also has a one year warranty which is why I'm considering it.  While I would prefer a Sony or HP, they're $150 to 300 more for the same general configuration. 
Either that or I keep using my old T60 Thinkpad for another 6 months and wait for the prices to drop even more.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> You can get similar deals with other manufacturers, or even get a brand new computer with similar stats in the same price range, why saddle yourself with a Dell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I know why I hate Del...he always crashes.

But I'm sure others have had different experiences and I was simply curious.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 8, 2010)

I NEVER buy any brand of laptop other than Toshiba, for any reason.

I recently bought a new one

Dual AMD Phenom Dual Core Processors 2.9 GhZ
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
Blu Ray player

$698 at Best Buy


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 8, 2010)

Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.



I'm still using a T60 Thinkpad and I have no interest in the latest and greatest, waste of money. 
This one is 10 times faster than my current one, duh.
Oh I'd love a Toshiba but I've read they don't play well with Linux.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 8, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> ...



i'm not a big Linux guy, but I have played around with Ubuntu some on one opf my older Toshibas, never noticed a problem


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 8, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> ...



Put linux on the dell then.
That will definitely blaze.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Older is the key word.  It seems Toshiba may have contracted for graphics chips and drivers that only work with Windows in their newer machines.  I need to do more research.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I would keep Win 7 and configure a dual boot but if my research is correct I'll need a Win 7 disc as well as my Ubuntu to make it work since Windows *really* doesn't play well with other distros unless you configure it yourself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 18, 2010)

After doing much more research on everything I wanted I decided this was the best choice.  Here's the one I went with, Same model as in the OP, better configuration for the same money.
Every one else, HP, Toshiba, etc wanted hundreds more for simple duo-cores.
My total cost was $519, including Virginia tax, 2 - 3 day Shipping was free.  This one, in this configuration, retails new for around $900.
Inspiron 17R - N7010






    * Inspiron 17R
    * Processor: Intel Core i5-450M Processor (3M cache, 2.40 GHz)
    * Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
    * 320 GB SATA Hard Drive (5400 RPM)
    * 6 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHZ
    * 8X DVD +/- RW Drive
    * Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD
    *
    * 	Mars Black 	
      	17.3 inch HD+ WLED
    *
    * 	6 Cell Primary Battery, 48W 	
      	Bluetooth Wireless Card 365
    *
    * 	Integrated 1.3MP Web Camera and Digital Microphone 	
      	Keyboard
    *
    * 	65W AC Adapter 	
      	125V Power Cord
    *
    * 	64BIT Operating System 	
      	Microsoft Works 9.0


----------



## ConHog (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a good price. Laptops is just one of those things I'll pay a premium on to get a Toshiba. My new one is blazing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn!!!  I was looking for a good canvas (large) laptop bag for my new computer.  All the ones I like start at $90 and go up, what the fuck!  I want a good bag not stock options!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 21, 2010)

Never understood the big screen laptop concepts.
 12 inches or  smaller  makes sense ,Slick machine anyway 1 hour 20 on battery charge?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Never understood the big screen laptop concepts.
> 12 inches or  smaller  makes sense ,Slick machine anyway 1 hour 20 on battery charge?


Four hours and I don't have to wear glasses to read the screen and no I don't want to increase my font size.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2010)

The laptop arrived been playing with it for a while now.  First things I did was download Firefox, Avast and CCleaner then uninstalled the McAfee resource hog that it came with, that sped up the boot time by half.  Next I'll be looking to partition my hard drive and load Ubuntu as a dual boot though I'm using it right now as Wubi and even that way it's lightning fast!


----------



## Ropey (Dec 27, 2010)

I like PC Decrapifier. Far simpler than manual removals.

Download | The PC Decrapifier

Then I would use the McAfee removal tool to clean out your registry of keys that were inelegantly left by the removal algorithm.

|MG| McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 3.5.109.1 Download

Have you looked at M$ Security Essentials 2.0?

I'm impressed so far, and that's no simple thing. It is lightening fast on boot because it uses M$ proprietary calls.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 27, 2010)

fyi,

This is one of the new LED screens. I would be careful when moving it around with the top closed. The screens are very slim. They give you a small inside piece of lining with the notebook to cover the keys so that they do not press into the screen when moving and scratch the LED panel cover.


----------



## RallyxPoint (Dec 29, 2010)

recertified? isnt it called refurbished? lol

and i would NEVER buy a dell, i have one for government work, and it SUCKS! and its a newer one as well, i would get a asus(my personal computer) or a sony, there 2 of the best brands of laptops, if you get the dell get ready for a boat load of problems... 

PS for 500 you can get a brand new laptop...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 29, 2010)

Find a crappy laptop at a yard sale for $20 or something.
Put ubuntu/linuxmint etc. on it.
It will be faster/more secure/problem free than a new one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2010)

RallyxPoint said:


> recertified? isnt it called refurbished? lol
> 
> and i would NEVER buy a dell, i have one for government work, and it SUCKS! and its a newer one as well, i would get a asus(my personal computer) or a sony, there 2 of the best brands of laptops, if you get the dell get ready for a boat load of problems...
> 
> *PS for 500 you can get a brand new laptop...*



Like the one I have?  At what fence?  
Glad to see you're so positive Sparky, glad you have your favorites........  Oh and recertified isn't always refurbished.  Anything else to add or can I clean up now?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 29, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Find a crappy laptop at a yard sale for $20 or something.
> Put ubuntu/linuxmint etc. on it.
> It will be faster/more secure/problem free than a new one.



Yeah, so?  Been there, done that.  I still have use for a Windows OS, there are apps and games I run that are not written for Linux, (yet).
Stay focused..........


----------



## RallyxPoint (Dec 30, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> RallyxPoint said:
> 
> 
> > recertified? isnt it called refurbished? lol
> ...



Let me clean up for you, 

Inspiron 17R - N7010 17.3" screen* Small ass screen*
* Inspiron 17R
* Processor: Intel Core i3-350M Processor (2.26GHz, 3M cache) *Theres really difference between i3 and a Core duo 2, to be honset the most of the duos are some what better then the i3s, i5s are 100 times better then the duo and the i3, and you can get a i5 in a fare better computer, for right around the same price*
* Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium *this comes with every newer computer*
* 160 GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)* VERY SMALL HARD DRIVE*
* 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz (2 DIMMs) *Very LOW ram! almost all newer computers in this price range(500)  come with 6 DDR3s*
* 8X DVD +/- RW Drive *ALl computers come with this(minus the new small ass netbooks)*
* Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD *This is stock on ever single computer, and there is no way to upgrade or change up*

Heres a few computers that are around the same price range that are new and are WAY better then the one you want to waste your money on,(this is me on best buy for a few mins, i could find 100s of ones in the 500 dollar range if i had the time..)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...lack/1287221.p?id=1218247185331&skuId=1287221

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...Navy/1257685.p?id=1218243754694&skuId=1257685

Also re certified means that they checked to make sure it met there check list, meaning that they didn't do anything to it, basically far worse then a refurbished computer...

And i dont have favorites, ive just had a far share of computers, so in the end if you want to waste your money, go ahead, the computer is a crap for that price, so good luck have nothing but issues with it. And a waste of money, and knowing you could have a 10x better computer for right around the same price ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2010)

RallyxPoint said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > RallyxPoint said:
> ...



Obviously you didn't read the one I purchased, yeah I posted it.  Oh and I looked around for about two months, did review comparisons and investigated known issues before buying it.  No, you can't get a better computer at the same price, like I said, I researched it, yes, *you* have issues with Dell, oh well, your problem, not mine.  Now can I clean up the piss or is your bladder still full?


----------



## devluka (Jun 26, 2011)

So I decided to buy this Dell laptop it is recertified and I am worried that it might break down... What are the chances of it breaking down and one more question tell me some 
Laptop skin cover also for protection.Thanks .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2011)

devluka said:


> So I decided to buy this Dell laptop it is recertified and I am worried that it might break down... What are the chances of it breaking down and one more question tell me some
> Laptop skin cover also for protection.Thanks .



Don't know anything about the ones that come with skin covers and I'm not interested, not something I look for in a laptop as for the reliability, no problems with mine though I'm already looking to upgrade.  The graphics card in the one I have, even though being very good, isn't as good as I would have wanted.  Oh and you still get a year warranty.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a toshiba and it tends to be really slow at times. I know less about computers than I do about politics. *lola*

Perhaps I'll look into the Dell because we once leased a Dell desktop that was amazingly fast even after installing the homeschooling software and games.

I work more on the internet now than ever and we have less installed, but the toshiba seems to have a lot of hangups.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> We have a toshiba and it tends to be really slow at times. I know less about computers than I do about politics. *lola*
> 
> Perhaps I'll look into the Dell because we once leased a Dell desktop that was amazingly fast even after installing the homeschooling software and games.
> 
> I work more on the internet now than ever and we have less installed, but the toshiba seems to have a lot of hangups.



How old is your laptop?  What's the operating system on it?  XP, Vista, Win 7?
What it sounds like is a combination if issues including a possible virus (or 10.... or more).


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 26, 2011)

Our laptop is fairly new, less than six months old. It has Win7.

How would I clean it? I have ran the defrag.... *lola*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Our laptop is fairly new, less than six months old. It has Win7.
> 
> How would I clean it? I have ran the defrag.... *lola*



First what antivirus are you using?  If it's Norton it might be half of your problem, it's a resource hog and will really slow down your system after a while.  I use both Avast and Malwarebytes, just as good but not anywhere as large or intrusive.
Then ya need to do a disc/registry clean, use CCleaner:
CCleaner - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads 
But before you do that download and run Stinger:
Stinger | McAfee Free Tools


----------

